# [SOLVED] Keyboard don't work.



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

I am fixing computers at a college and there is a computer that stumps everyone including IT that works there etc. There is a keyboard problem and the keyboard never works. Here is the computer link at dell:
Dell Precision T3400 Tower Workstation Details | Dell
Note I do have complete access to this computer.
The computer does have deep freeze. Stuff I have tried so far:
Fresh OS
New keyboards
Tried all USB ports and PS/2 keyboards
Keyboard works in bios but not at login screen
Mouse works at login screen
Keyboard shows it has power

That is all the stuff I can think of that I have done so far, will update list if i try anything new or think of anything I missed.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

What type of keyboard it is? PS2 or USB or are you guys using an adapter like PS2 to USB


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

I have tried both and currently it has a USB but I can try either one if you like. No adapters. I have tried 2 different USB keyboards and 2 PS/2 keyboards to no avail.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Try USB 
Have you guys updated the chipset drivers? along with other driver updates after the fresh OS install


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Yes complete drivers from dell site. I would think the drivers were correct because the mouse works but not that keyboards. Windows XP is currently installed. Should I try Windows 7?

Also for me to add is that there are 200+ computers all cloned with the exact same bios version, settings, installations, OS, and peripherals and this is the only computer that the keyboard doesn't work.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Are you able to see the USB keyboard under Device manager?
if no try another keyboard


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

I can't login due to the keyboard not working. Do you think I should load up slax or something and see if the keyboard works in slax?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Have you checked to see in BIOS if the keyboard is enabled?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Keyboard is set to auto in bios and it says auto enables USB and legacy devices. I have tried both settings individually with both peripherals and doesn't work.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Is this a wireless keyboard or wired? 
Reset BIOS using jumper configuration

since you have mentioned that they do use deep freeze, are they sure that they don't have keyboard on lock down


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

all keyboards and mouse are wired and ill try resetting bios on top of thawing out the computer, it just seems weird that this would be the only computer with keyboard only locked down while mouse is free
atm am testing voltage on 24 pin and usb ports

update: voltage on the usb, 24 pin, and 4 pin were all normal
bios reset through pin method was a no go


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

so resetting the pin did not reset the BIOS or it did but keyboard is still not working?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Try booting into safe mode (F8 on boot), see if the KB works there, sounds like it works up to the login screen? It may very well be a OS issue over a hardware issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Also see if this applies> You cannot type your password in the "Welcome" logon screen in Windows XP


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Also wrench suggested since it is in a domain (if it is) you can remote desktop to the machine and log in


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

The BIOS did reset and keyboard still doesn't work, I will try safe mode tomorrow morning and i will do remote desktop since it Is on the domain, also wrench am not sure its a OS problem over hardware because its only this computer, all 200 other computers are exactly the same so why this computer?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Corrupt driver file. if it was hardware it would not work in the bios.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

I have already picked another hard drive from another exact computer from the room and put it into the computer and i get the same thing, keyboard not working
tried safe mode and exact same problem, i also tried system repair with the OS CD and found nothing


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Did the KB work during the repair install?
Up until when?
Try running a live Ubuntu CD, if the KB is recognized correctly and works then there must be something different with this one seemly identical PC.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

i don't happen to have a Ubuntu cd handy atm but i do have a slax cd so i will go ahead and try that tomorrow, also i am going to swap out a windows 7 hard drive from one of the other computers and see if that changes anything, and yes it worked during repair, it even worked when i was doing a fresh install (not cloning)


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

trying a few more things, will report back (bump)


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

sorry for the delay, have been busy, i tried slax on the computer and the keyboard works fine, i kinda gave up on this computer and i am still stumped as to why the keyboard doesnt work, going to try windows 7 soon

BUMP**


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

It has to be something in the driver package on the image that is not agreeing with this one setup.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

sorry for the double post but i couldnt edit my previous post anymore
i put in a fresh copy of windows 7 and keyboard and everything worked, so the question is why does XP not work with a fresh copy but windows 7 and slax work? it has to be something with the hard drive or compability issue? >.<

ok so am going to install fresh copy of windows XP tomorrow and look at what drivers are being installed onto it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

Has to be a driver, make sure it's id ing the chipset correctly.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard don't work.*

found the problem, for some reason deepfreeze maintenance mode was either not installed correctly in that room or deepfreeze is just buggy but anyhow the problem was deepfreeze, it was making computers go into maintenance mode which disabled keyboard or mouse or both and the computer i was having problems with was in a permanent maintenance mode, when other computers are restarted sometimes maintenance mode bugs and would need another restart to get out of the maintenance mode, maintenance mode didn't do anything but sit there, also whoever did the image for that room did a horrible job of installing drivers correctly, am sure this issue was a combination of both.
Thanks for your help Tech Support Forum staff. ^^


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Glad to hear you have it sorted out


----------

